# gérotypique



## spielenschach

Qu'est que c'est «gérotypique»?
Alguém me sabe traduzir para português «gérotypique?»

Muito obrigado.

*...fonte mésodermique  (en particulier musculaire), altérations collagéniques de la cellule, dysmorphisme gérotipique ou domine l’adiposité (Martiny), mais ...*

*Plus de contexte: *
*http://contexto1context1.blogspot.com
*


----------



## Nanon

Na verdade, nunca tinha visto em francês... Busquei em inglês e os resultados não foram conclusivos...
Minha hipótese é que a raiz seria _geron, gerontos_, daí o sentido "típico da velhice". É apenas uma hipótese, não sou médico e não posso confirmar com certeza absoluta.


----------



## spielenschach

Nanon said:


> Na verdade, nunca tinha visto em francês... Busquei em inglês e os resultados não foram conclusivos...
> Minha hipótese é que a raiz seria _geron, gerontos_, daí o sentido "típico da velhice". É apenas uma hipótese, não sou médico e não posso confirmar com certeza absoluta.


 
Eu até estou convencido que será uma palavra da invenção do autor o que acontecce e que se relaciona exactamente com gerontos portanto traduziria por gerotípico ou gerontotpíco,

Qu'en pensez - vous?
Merci


----------



## FranParis

Não se trataria de dysmorphisme *génotypique?*


----------



## spielenschach

FranParis said:


> Não se trataria de dysmorphisme *génotypique?*


 
Por favor leia o contexto

... ou domine l'adiposité...

Pelo contexto não parece, parece mais relacionado com gerontlogia.

Que tal gerotípico, talvez seja uma palavra da invenção do autor e que, portanto, não vem nos dicionários...
*http://contexto1context1.blogspot.com*


----------



## FranParis

De facto, parece ter mais a ver com gerontos..

A palavra mais aproximada que conheço é gérontique...


----------



## Vanda

Spielen, você chegou à mesma palavra que eu! SE é uma palavra que o autor inventou, a mais próxima no português seria mesmo o gerotípico.


----------



## spielenschach

FranParis said:


> De facto, parece ter mais a ver com gerontos..
> 
> A palavra mais aproximada que conheço é gérontique...


 
Veja lá se a Vanda não tem razão?


----------



## Vanda

Acho que o Fran está se referindo à palavra em francês...


----------



## spielenschach

Vanda said:


> Acho que o Fran está se referindo à palavra em francês...


Mas seria gerôntico traduzido para o português e cuja raiz aproveitámos
*gerôntico* - Wikcionário


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que _gerôntico_ seria a tradução de _gérontique_.

Para _dysmorphisme gérotypique_, a tradução natural é *dimorfismo gerotípico*, seja lá o que for isso. Mas reparem que não há *n* na palavra original. Será uma gralha? Não conheço o prefixo _gero-_.


----------



## spielenschach

A *Gerontologia* (*Gero*: velhice; logia: estudo). →
*GERONTOLOGIA* BÁSICA


----------



## Outsider

O prefixo aí não é _gero-_, mas _gero*nt(o)*_-.

Mas acho que já percebi o que se passa com a sua expressão. É uma gralha: devia ser _dysmorphisme gé*n*otypique_, dimorfismo ge*n*otípico (faça uma busca na Rede).


----------



## spielenschach

Não pode ser, ora veja o contexto por favor 
…dysmorphisme *gérotypique *ou domine l’adiposité (Martiny), …

E também

*Gerontologia* (*Gero*: velhice; logia: estudo). →
*GERONTOLOGIA* BÁSICA

Quanto ao prefixo será gero ou geronto

*http://contexto1context1.blogspot.com*
NB - faça uma busca na Rede → não percebo (rede ???)


----------



## Outsider

Tem razão, e acho que me enganei noutro ponto: _dismorfismo gerotípico_. _Di_ = "dois", _dis_ = "desnível", uma diferença de morfismo. Ainda me parece um neologismo um pouco duvidoso. Seria bom confirmar num dicionário se se usa o prefixo _gero-_. O da Porto Editora tem uma lista de prefixos gregos.


----------



## Nanon

Eu comparto modestamente a opinião do Spielenschach: deve ser um neologismo.

Eu também tinha pensado em uma gralha. Como nunca tinha visto "gerotypic(al)", "gérotypique", "gerotípico" na área da biologia molecular, somente "ge*n*otípico", fiz várias buscas em google e todos os contextos faziam pensar no mesmo erro. Mas achei que no contexto da adiposidade em idosos, o dismorfismo típico da velhice fazia mais sentido do que um dismorfismo do genotipo.

Out, peço desculpas por não ter utilizado a palavra mais adequada. Não tenho muitos conhecimentos do grego antigo, mas parece que a palavra original é geron (nom.), gerontos (gen.). O prefixo geronto- foi formado a partir do genitivo, claro. Se fosse "gérotypique", suponho que o inventor da palavra quis evitar a aliteração em "gérontotypique".


----------



## Vanda

Usa-se sim, Out. gero - 'velhice'; 'velho'; 'pessoa idosa': geriatria, gerocomia (< gr.), gerocômico (< gr.), gerodermia, gerodérmico.

Nanon e eu, nos atropelamos...

Esqueci-me de colocar o outro prefixo: (Aurélio)
geront(o) - [Do gr. geront-, geronto- < gr. gé rDn, gérontos, 'pessoa idosa, sábia, digna de respeito'.] El. comp.  
 1.  = 'pessoa idosa': gerôntico, gerontocracia, gerontofilia, gerontologia.[ V. ger(o)-. ]


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Tem razão, e acho que me enganei noutro ponto: _dismorfismo gerotípico_. _Di_ = "dois", _dis_ = "desnível", uma diferença de morfismo. Ainda me parece um neologismo um pouco duvidoso. Seria bom confirmar num dicionário se se usa o prefixo _gero-_. O da Porto Editora tem uma lista de prefixos gregos.


 
Por outro lado
«altérations collagéniques de la cellule, dysmorphisme *gérotypique *ou domine l’adiposité (Martiny),…»
pode muito bem ser genotípico e o autor empregar gero como sinónimo de geno aplicado aos velhos

*Prefixos*, Sufixos e Radicais *Gregos* e Latinos *Prefixos* Latinos
gero - que gera ou produz
Ver tb Vanda - gero - 'velhice'; 'velho'; 'pessoa idosa': geriatria, gerocomia (< gr.), gerocômico (< gr.), gerodermia, gerodérmico.


----------



## Outsider

Depois de ter lido as excelentes contribuições da Vanda e de Nanon, parece-me que é de facto _gerotípico_, e deve querer dizer algo como "típico da velhice". 
Peço desculpa pelo desvio de percurso.


----------



## spielenschach

*Prefixos*, Sufixos e Radicais *Gregos* e Latinos *Prefixos* Latinos
*gero - que gera ou produz*


----------



## Outsider

spielenschach said:


> *gero - que gera ou produz*


Esse é latino, de certeza. Mas veja o que a Vanda escreveu.


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Depois de ter lido as excelentes contribuições da Vanda e de Nanon, parece-me que é de facto _gerotípico_, e deve querer dizer algo como "típico da velhice".
> Peço desculpa pelo desvio de percurso.


 

Não há que pedir desculpa porque da discussão nasce a luz. Por fim temos apenas um problema: o autor precisava de uma palavrqa e inventou – a. 
A lógica da tradução levar – nos - ia a traduzir gérotype por gerotipo mas esta palavra não existe em português. Será que o tradutor tem liberdade de empregá – la ou teremos de a substituir por genotipo?


----------



## Vanda

Minha opinião é: depende do tipo de tradução que você está fazendo. Você tem uma certa liberdade para a tradução ou é algum texto formal? Um jeito será usar a tradução que se aproxima da idéia original e colocar uma nota do tradutor, dizendo da criação do autor e sua possível tradução. Ou ainda, usar a palavra original entre aspas com uma explicação de sua possível idéia no português.


----------



## Archimec

Dado o contexto, julgo que o trecho deveria ser lido 
..., dysmorphisme *génotypique où* domine l'adiposité (Martini), mais *où *se mêlent...


----------



## Archimec

A palavra *genótipo* existe em português, e talvez genotípico também


----------



## spielenschach

Tens razão Archimec.
Parece que depois de tantas pesquisas só agora aparece a palavra genótipo (não genotipo, isso é espanhol) "*Genótipo:* constituição genética do indivíduo" → Noções básicas de Genética

Muito obrigado a todos.

Há quem diga 'bem haja' que dizem que é português mais genuíno mas, o que é certo é que nos meios grandes nunca ouvi, só lá a para as aldeias...
Bem, conheci em tempos um padre que era professor de Português e dizia sempre bem haja!
Que acham?
De qualquer modo discutir a língua é sempre bom! Se não acharem , desculpem o meu arrazoado...
De qualquer modo
BEM HAJAM!


----------



## Outsider

Archimec said:


> Dado o contexto, julgo que o trecho deveria ser lido
> ..., dysmorphisme *génotypique où* domine l'adiposité (Martini), mais *où *se mêlent...


Obrigado pela contribuição, mas repare que "dismorfismo genotípico" não faz muito sentido. "Morfismo" refere-se à aparência física, "genotípico" refere-se aos genes, que são invisíveis. Quando muito, faria sentido dizer "dismorfismo _fenotípico_", visto que o fenótipo é a manifestação visível do genótipo.

Mas já me convenci de que a ideia é mesmo "dismorfismo gerotípico", querendo dizer "uma alteração da morfologia física/corporal caracterísica da velhice".


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Obrigado pela contribuição, mas repare que "dismorfismo genotípico" não faz muito sentido. "Morfismo" refere-se à aparência física, "genotípico" refere-se aos genes, que são invisíveis. Quando muito, faria sentido dizer "dismorfismo _fenotípico_", visto que o fenótipo é a manifestação visível do genótipo.
> 
> Mas já me convenci de que a ideia é mesmo "dismorfismo gerotípico", querendo dizer "uma alteração da morfologia física/corporal caracterísica da velhice".


Ok.


----------

